# Alaskan meetup



## Brandon Sloan (Sep 6, 2020)

As sad as it is to see my lathe go, I’m happy that it is going to an amazing person and turner. It was great meeting up with you today @Barb. Thank you for my awesome gift. The wife said it was the most badass pen she’s ever seen!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 8 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 6, 2020)

Awesome man! Show us the pen!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## trc65 (Sep 6, 2020)

Great that the two of you got to meet up and that Barb is getting a new lathe!

Barb, did you have to travel far? - I know nothing about Alaska geography other than it is large and roads often don't go from A to B in straight lines.

Brandon, do you have one picked out yet for a replacement, or are you waiting until you get everything unpacked and settled in Texas before you choose one?

Oh yeah, show us the pen!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Sep 6, 2020)

Tony said:


> Awesome man! Show us the pen!!


It’s a survival pen.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Sep 6, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Great that the two of you got to meet up and that Barb is getting a new lathe!
> 
> Barb, did you have to travel far? - I know nothing about Alaska geography other than it is large and roads often don't go from A to B in straight lines.
> 
> ...


I have one picked out, I’m about to pull the trigger on it. I was just waiting until my home inspection was done before spending the money. I was quoted ten weeks for lead time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 6, 2020)

Brandon Sloan said:


> I have one picked out, I’m about to pull the trigger on it. I was just waiting until my home inspection was done before spending the money. I was quoted ten weeks for lead time.



You gotta tell us what it is!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## trc65 (Sep 6, 2020)

Great looking pen! Is that a glass shattering point on the top of it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 6, 2020)

If it has a lead time I'm thinking it's either a robust or serious brand lathe?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 6, 2020)

And I also think it's very cool that your lathe went to a woodbarter member! How cool is that. Congrats Barb, and it was very cool that both of you where able to meet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Sep 6, 2020)

Tony said:


> You gotta tell us what it is!!!!!


I wanted a fixed head lathe that I could turn inboard and outboard without having to do anything with it. So my ideal lathe would have a 24” inboard and 24” outboard. 2 banjos and 2 tailstocks. I’d want the option of putting the outboard extension on the inboard side to increase distance between centers. I spoke to the folks at oneway and told them what I wanted. Essentially a 2436 that they will cut 8 inches off of to create a 2424. I’ll buy an extra banjo and tailstock, plus the 24” extension. Also, they are doing the stainless steel bedways.
Trust me, I can’t afford it and I don’t even have a place set up for it. The old adage “buy once, cry once” applies. I’ll look up my quote and tell you what they charge difficult customers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Sep 6, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> If it has a lead time I'm thinking it's either a robust or serious brand lathe?


Oneway!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Sep 6, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Great looking pen! Is that a glass shattering point on the top of it?


Yes it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 6, 2020)

Very cool that y'all got to meet. Congrats to you both on the new lathes! Look out for @Barb on buying bowl blanks now. If you want a blank now, you better see it before she does. She was buying like crazy before, look out now!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony (Sep 6, 2020)

Brandon Sloan said:


> I wanted a fixed head lathe that I could turn inboard and outboard without having to do anything with it. So my ideal lathe would have a 24” inboard and 24” outboard. 2 banjos and 2 tailstocks. I’d want the option of putting the outboard extension on the inboard side to increase distance between centers. I spoke to the folks at oneway and told them what I wanted. Essentially a 2436 that they will cut 8 inches off of to create a 2424. I’ll buy an extra banjo and tailstock, plus the 24” extension. Also, they are doing the stainless steel bedways.
> Trust me, I can’t afford it and I don’t even have a place set up for it. The old adage “buy once, cry once” applies. I’ll look up my quote and tell you what they charge difficult customers.




Too cool! I'd like to check it out when you get here and receive it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Sep 6, 2020)

Tony said:


> Too cool! I'd like to check it out when you get here and receive it.


Absolutely!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Barb (Sep 7, 2020)

Brandon Sloan said:


> As sad as it is to see my lathe go, I’m happy that it is going to an amazing person and turner. It was great meeting up with you today @Barb. Thank you for my awesome gift. The wife said it was the most badass pen she’s ever seen!
> 
> View attachment 193168


It was very cool meeting up with you too! Thank you not only for the lathe but for the great tips AND the awesomely spalted birch! I'm looking forward to making good use of your lathe. :)

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Barb (Sep 7, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Barb, did you have to travel far? - I know nothing about Alaska geography other than it is large and roads often don't go from A to B in straight lines.


Not too far, only about 5.5 hours. I lived in Fairbanks for almost 30 years so I have a few friends I'm visiting while I'm here. :)

Reactions: Like 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Sep 7, 2020)

In case anyone’s interested, Oneway charges $6481 for a 3hp 2436. For a 3hp 2424, they are charging me $7081. The stainless steel bedways are $820. Or, in woodturners terms, that’s 158 bowls priced at $50 each or 263 pens priced at $30 each. You could also say $790 a year for ten years, but I like $66 a month for 120 months because that’s only $2.20 a day for 3,650 days..... 

This is how is poor folks try to justify things we can’t afford.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Sep 7, 2020)

Is that dollars ’Mercian or Canadian?


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Sep 7, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> Is that dollars ’Mercian or Canadian?


Mercain unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Maverick (Sep 8, 2020)

Very cool meet up. Makes me miss my AK days. And very nice looking pen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 25, 2020)

Brandon Sloan said:


> In case anyone’s interested, Oneway charges $6481 for a 3hp 2436. For a 3hp 2424, they are charging me $7081. The stainless steel bedways are $820. Or, in woodturners terms, that’s 158 bowls priced at $50 each or 263 pens priced at $30 each. You could also say $790 a year for ten years, but I like $66 a month for 120 months because that’s only $2.20 a day for 3,650 days.....
> 
> This is how is poor folks try to justify things we can’t afford.



Your pen quote is off...263 x $30 = $7890...minus kits costs. Cheap ones run around $7, so either more pens or more costly pens.....

Your math is similar to mine. The other half just says no, or not likely or not really or many other things. Good luck.

As for the meeting, way cool. However, you look whiter in the picture than your avatar and Barb looks darker than her avatar. You guys are tricky.... must be Halloween...oh Christmas just 3 months away.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Barb (Sep 26, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Your pen quote is off...263 x $30 = $7890...minus kits costs. Cheap ones run around $7, so either more pens or more costly pens.....
> 
> Your math is similar to mine. The other half just says no, or not likely or not really or many other things. Good luck.
> 
> As for the meeting, way cool. However, you look whiter in the picture than your avatar and Barb looks darker than her avatar. You guys are tricky.... must be Halloween...oh Christmas just 3 months away.


You’re right about my avatar because that’s not me, it’s my girlfriend lol. I rarely use my pic for anything. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 26, 2020)

Brandon Sloan said:


> In case anyone’s interested, Oneway charges $6481 for a 3hp 2436. For a 3hp 2424, they are charging me $7081. The stainless steel bedways are $820. Or, in woodturners terms, that’s 158 bowls priced at $50 each or 263 pens priced at $30 each. You could also say $790 a year for ten years, but I like $66 a month for 120 months because that’s only $2.20 a day for 3,650 days.....
> 
> This is how is poor folks try to justify things we can’t afford.




Man, go BIG or go home!!

Congrats to both of you and good luck with them! Pics of your new set up are required Barb, and my guess is a few of us might want to see that custom Oneway as well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barb (Sep 26, 2020)

Steve in VA said:


> Man, go BIG or go home!!
> 
> Congrats to both of you and good luck with them! Pics of your new set up are required Barb, and my guess is a few of us might want to see that custom Oneway as well


I was using a small portion of the garage before but now I've pretty much taken up half of it. :)

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 26, 2020)

Barb said:


> You’re right about my avatar because that’s not me, it’s my girlfriend lol. I rarely use my pic for anything. :)



You told me about your avatar before, was just trying to bust chops....she still drawing?


----------



## Barb (Sep 26, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> You told me about your avatar before, was just trying to bust chops....she still drawing?


Lol! I totally forgot about that. Yes she is but not as much as she used to since her studio had to close down due to the craziness going on.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Sep 26, 2020)

I can’t think of two nicer folks on this crazy site to get together. Very cool!!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------

